# Samsung Hd marks, help!



## jack_train90 (Jan 15, 2008)

Its been warm today. Realised parents left tv on but before I turned it off I noticed how hot it was and touched the screen in places as it was really hot. I turned it off and a lighter black or grey remained where I touched it. You can hardly see when watching but if a dark bit comes on you can. I left it on now, man I'm in trouble. I hope it goes away... Anyone got any suggestions. They will be a bit late but I can at least say I've asked if it can be fixed.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

LCD? Plasma? RP (rear projection)?


----------



## jack_train90 (Jan 15, 2008)

It would be a plasma, yeah I was kind of rushing yesterday frantically typing that from my psp. Luckily it has either faded or not been noticed ^^, but for how long.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Is it in "torch mode", rather, is the brightness still at factory settings? It sounds as though you're experiencing some image retention. Unfortunately this is a common thing for plasma sets.


----------

